# Vaccination progress



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

A handy site to see how different countries are progressing with the vaccination of their population.









Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research


Our vaccination dataset uses the most recent official numbers from governments and health ministries worldwide. The population estimates we use to calculate per-capita metrics are all based on the last revision of the United Nations World Population Prospects. A full list of our country-specific...




ourworldindata.org





Sample graph shown here, but you can select/deselect the countries.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure about their data because the UK has vaccinated 69% of adults with the 1st dose and about 38% 2nd dose


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for that data Tiz, definitely looks like Australia needs to get/observe/listen and learn from the Joe Biden and eventually the Boris Johnson admins and vaccination roll out protocols, Australia as a first world country is severely lagging with vaccinations and the blame squarely falls on all parties no matter alignments nor country. Thankfully it appears Aussies are fairly disciplined and nipped the spread early. Regardless, many front liners and residents in aged care facilities, hospitals etc are still waiting waiting. Sad for a supposed first world country with plenty of advice and templates to follow.
Philippines? Quite happy to live as a hermit with no religious overtones. Eventually My turn will come for a jab.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Not sure about their data because the UK has vaccinated 69% of adults with the 1st dose and about 38% 2nd dose


 The posted shart isnt a top list its almost a bottom list 
There are over 20 European countries higher than USA.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> The posted shart isnt a top list its almost a bottom list
> There are over 20 European countries higher than USA.


Darn these articles/charts sure do not concur with your statement! Plus the US needs to vaccinate over 330M people while most Euro countries vaccinate less than 100M people per country.









Tracking Coronavirus Vaccinations Around the World


More than 5.25 billion people worldwide have received a Covid-19 vaccine, equal to about 68.5 percent of the world population.



www.nytimes.com













Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research


Our vaccination dataset uses the most recent official numbers from governments and health ministries worldwide. The population estimates we use to calculate per-capita metrics are all based on the last revision of the United Nations World Population Prospects. A full list of our country-specific...




ourworldindata.org





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The US may have put the most shots in arms but with a population of 330 million thay still have a long way to go. As percentage of population they are still lagging and are in the enviable position of have more vaccine than arms coming forward. But at the end of the day herd immunity is reached by vaccinating a percentage of the population.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The US may have put the most shots in arms but with a population of 330 million thay still have a long way to go. As percentage of population they are still lagging and are in the enviable position of have more vaccine than arms coming forward. But at the end of the day herd immunity is reached by vaccinating a percentage of the population.


Vaccinated per 100 UK 85 vs US 83. US actually has a higher percentage of fully vaccinated vs UK.

*Vaccinations by country*

Doses administeredPct. of population Per 100 peopleTotalVaccinatedFully vaccinatedWorld191,475,265,172––Seychelles134131,06871%63%U.A.E.11711,450,769––Israel11610,529,23060%56%San Marino11438,76665%50%Bahrain901,472,95551%39%Chile8716,569,92548%40%U.K.8556,677,01255%30%Maldives84445,88757%27%Malta84420,81556%28%United States83274,411,90148%37%Hungary757,366,46447%28%Mongolia752,422,30355%20%Qatar722,035,47542%30%Monaco6725,93736%31%Show all

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Darn these articles/charts sure do not concur with your statement!


 I used SAME sourse as the big chart shown above 
chosed to show Europe and counted to more than 20 higher than the big chart show for USA...


bidrod said:


> Plus the US needs to vaccinate over 330M people while most Euro countries vaccinate less than 100M people per country.


 So what. USA having many citizens, I suppouse USA have many nurses too


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> I used SAME sourse as the big chart shown above
> chosed to show Europe and counted to more than 20 higher than the big chart show for USA...
> So what. USA having many citizens, I suppouse USA have many nurses too


Please show your findings on this page since I can not seem to get them to be shown. Wow! You are correct the USA has many nurses which would seem logical with the size of the population.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

one of the biggest problems here in the USA are people refusing to get the shot. We have several million that won't get the shot. I have actually gotten into an argument with both of my brothers refusing to get vaccinated. I got my shots as soon as I could. I do believe in them. They have tested the shots long enough to know they do work and are safe for most of the people. People with health issues do need to be careful. I am a diabetic and I got my shots. I had no reverse reactions from the shots. I had the normal side effects such as aches and being sore in the arm.

Art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Please show your findings on this page since I can not seem to get them to be shown. Wow! You are correct the USA has many nurses which would seem logical with the size of the population.


 Can chose any country. Can make other interes. Can even chose all European countries at once then geting to this subpage
COVID-19 Data Explorer

There is no copy image at that image, perhaps depending of it isnt an image  but generated from database. I tried a mark sections copy of the graph but it became like this; 
020406080100San Marino114.23 (May 14, 2021)Malta96.1 (May 16, 2021)United Kingdom83.95 (May 16, 2021)Hungary77.27Monaco66.09 (May 6, 2021)Serbia59.91Iceland59.7 (May 14, 2021)Cyprus51.23Lithuania48.71Germany47.83 (May 16, 2021)Spain47.72 (May 16, 2021)Denmark46.66 (May 16, 2021)Italy46.18Belgium46.09Austria45.59Luxembourg45.52 (May 16, 2021)Portugal45.42Estonia44.19Finland43.76France43.14 (May 16, 2021)Poland42.39Greece42.27Sweden41.37 (May 14, 2021)Liechtenstein41.34 (May 12, 2021)Slovenia41.1Andorra40.94 (May 10, 2021)Switzerland40.39 (May 12, 2021)Netherlands40.12 (May 16, 2021)Norway39.94 (May 16, 2021)Czechia39.38Ireland38.94 (May 11, 2021)Slovakia38.85Romania35.53Croatia33.37Latvia27.28Albania23.63Montenegro22.58Russia16.51Bulgaria16.33North Macedonia9.76 (May 15, 2021)Moldova6.02Belarus4.76 (May 7, 2021)Bosnia and Herzegovina3.25 (Apr 27, 2021)Kosovo2.39U

But you can see there are many European countries above 40 percent.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Can chose any country. Can make other interes. Can even chose all European countries at once then geting to this subpage
> COVID-19 Data Explorer
> 
> There is no copy image at that image, perhaps depending of it isnt an image  but generated from database. I tried a mark sections copy of the graph but it became like this;
> ...


Darn when I add the USA to that page only San Marino, Malta and UK are above the USA(see below). So maybe you need to learn how to use the chart to show the correct info! By the way that particular chart does not show the percent vaccinated it shows the number vaccinated per 100.

020406080100San Marino114.23 (May 14, 2021)Malta96.1 (May 16, 2021)United Kingdom83.95 (May 16, 2021)United States82.05Hungary77.27Monaco66.09 (May 6, 2021)Serbia59.91Iceland59.7 (May 14, 2021)Cyprus51.23Lithuania48.71Germany47.83 (May 16, 2021)Spain47.72 (May 16, 2021)Denmark46.66 (May 16, 2021)Italy46.18Belgium46.09Austria45.59Luxembourg45.52 (May 16, 2021)Portugal45.42Estonia44.19Finland43.76France43.14 (May 16, 2021)Poland42.39Greece42.27Sweden41.37 (May 14, 2021)Liechtenstein41.34 (May 12, 2021)Slovenia41.1Andorra40.94 (May 10, 2021)Switzerland40.39 (May 12, 2021)Netherlands40.12 (May 16, 2021)Norway39.94 (May 16, 2021)Czechia39.38Ireland38.94 (May 11, 2021)Slovakia38.85Romania35.53Croatia33.37Latvia27.28Albania23.63Montenegro

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As I said earlier herd immunity is all about the percentage.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Darn when I add the USA to that page only San Marino, Malta and UK are above the USA(see below). So maybe you need to learn how to use the chart to show the correct info!.


 Oh now I noticed one did show vaccinated
and the other show percent who have got 2 dose. Im corrected.


bidrod said:


> By the way that particular chart does not show the percent vaccinated it shows the number vaccinated per 100.


 Percent vaccinated mean SAME as number vaccinated per 100


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Percent vaccinated mean SAME as number vaccinated per 100


For the J&J perhaps but 200 per 100 for the others.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The Tracking Coronavirus Vaccinations Around the World shows the vaccinated/fully vaccinated by percentage on the Vaccinated by Country chart. That particular chart is shown above in post #7;

Chuck


----------

